# Looking For Flw Tour Co-angler



## Wayne Paterson (Jul 10, 2005)

If there is a co-angler out there that is fishing the FLW tour and wants to split room expence at Lake Okeechobee on Jan 16th through the 20th I already have a room booked 10 min. from Roland Martins Marina. The room is $98.00 a night so it will cost you $49.00 a night and breakfast is free. I have posted this on other pages the first one that contacts me gets it. If you try to get a room around Okeechobee, even this early your going to find they are all filled.


----------



## RANGER 422 (Jul 6, 2005)

We just came back form Okeechobee. We done real well at the monkey box but was useing shiners. We did watch a few boats flipping the matts that did catch a few good fish. Most of the lake was muddy but it seemed to be clear in this area. I am sure you can use any advice if you are going to fish the FLW. Did you get there through Everstart or BFL? Good luck


----------



## Wayne Paterson (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, I am sure 75% of the field will be setting in the Monky Box, It is a well known place because of the vegitation, Many tournaments were won there, all you have to do is put up with all the boats and watch the guy in front of you catch a toad. As far as Everstart or BFL, I didnt go through either one of them. Alot of people think this is the only option to get to the FLW but you have other options, I used to fish the RED MAN tour years ago befor it became the BFL but that had nothing to do with me getting to the FLW. I got a little luck on my side and got confirmed on all six events. Again, thanks for the advice, Wayne


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Get em Wayne!!!

We got almost 30 teams signed up before Jan. now  

Who needs that old FLW trail- you got dobass right here in your backyard!lolol

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Wayne Paterson (Jul 10, 2005)

Nip, I think we will get a full field. You say who needs FLW??? when we get 6" of ice at the end of this month, I want you to go out on it, dig a 6" hole, back off about 10 yards and try flippin a jig in the hole. Thats a good reason I am fishing the tour LOL!!! When you are out on the ice with that flippin stick think of me in the south fishing till we start back up here. Really, I think you are doing an outstanding job and the tournament will fill. I know alot that havent signed yet but are going to. Also the sponsor for our team will be sending you a check soon for the NOAA tournaments, Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck Wayne . I tried to set you up with one of the guys who fishes my tourny's but he said that he was takeing his wife with him . He will be fishing as a non boater . I hope you get a 20# sack on day 1 and follow it up with a 40# sack on day 2


----------



## Wayne Paterson (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks Phil: Its just going to be hard to find a place close to the ramp. My wife made my res. a month ago and everything was full then. I am staying only two miles from the ramp and it is in one of the better places down there. That sack would be a dream for anybody and would probally set a FLW record. I am also fishing the co angler side. I think its a smart move, I dont have to pre fish, I fly to my tournaments, rent a car, hotel and go fishing. I dont have to drag a boat all over the country and spend all the gas money. Its set up pretty good. The top 50 has prority sign up for next year and if you land in the top[ 10 you have to option to fish the pro side next season. I have a good sponsor but I dont know if they would stand for $3000 per tournament pluss other expences so I think the co angler is a smart move at my age of 56, I just want to fish the winter and we cant do it here. Good luck with Midwest this year, I hear you are having a few people that disagree with the way things are going. I really feel bad for Jon ( our director) He has good potential for a good director. Happy New year, Wayne


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

is it a ice fishing tourny


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I caught a 6lbr today in open water around ice edges, on a topwater prop bait- feeding frenzy up here!!! Save the airfare!!! ..... see how jealous I am   

Nip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

get rid of the enemy NIP!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

wait wait, nipididee throwing a nipididee?  

-Austin "Stratos" Dunlap

Real Cute!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Rory should take up ice fishing...thats where the big basses are caught


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Is it spring yet...??? 

I hear a swooshing churn in the water, is it my enemy- Johnboy lost his  a Nip-I-Did-Dee waiting to get swallowed or just Austin running buck wild in the new Stratos I'm goona sell him this year  

I wanna go to Florida Wayne, will your wife book my flight!??? Will they eat a hair jig in all that grass or do you gotta use those sissy plastic things  

Nip


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

why do ya hate him-I mean i do to but>>>????


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I didn't lose my enemy persay...it just lost me


----------



## Wayne Paterson (Jul 10, 2005)

Nip:
Its a done deal. You are on flight 624 from Akron at 9:30 AM on the 16th, returning on the 22nd. You will get your conformation in your email from US AIR soon. Send me a check for $286.00 and we will be even. Be sure to bring those sissy baits you have, the ones you use on west branch. See you at the meeting, Wayne


----------

